# StaffPad - Import MIDI to existing score?



## Martin S (Aug 31, 2021)

Is this possible? - and if so; how do I do this?


----------



## sundrowned (Aug 31, 2021)

Off the top of my head I think you have to import it into a new score and then copy from there into an existing one.


----------



## Martin S (Aug 31, 2021)

Oh yes, of course ! - why didn’t I think of that..? Thanks a lot


----------

